# How do I say to a girl that I like them?



## Charles Schwaniger (Feb 14, 2012)

I've never been good at this. I'm usally too direct or too nervous to say anything.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Make it rain, son.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Just tell her. Life is too short to not go after what (or who) you want.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Be honest and let the chips fall where they may. 

I have regretted being too indirect and I have regretted being too direct, but at least when I have been direct, I feel like I got to say all that needed saying. I would much rather go down in a blaze of glory, than wonder "what might have been".


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I honestly have no idea. 

But I'll let you know if I figure it out someday.


----------



## Dokubi (Aug 14, 2012)

Just tell her that you like her.

"I like you and I want to get to know you better."

Something like that. Because it's the truth.

A relationship built on in-authenticity won't be fulfilling and will lead to suffering. You need to be open and honest from the get-go.

Don't worry if she likes you back or not. You like her and that's good enough reason for you to tell her. If she doesn't reciprocate, just shrug it off and move on. Don't become invested in her answer. Just accept whatever her feelings are. I think you'll find that if you act this way you'll develop many rewarding and authentic relationships with people who you really connect with.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

Charles Schwaniger said:


> I've never been good at this. I'm usally too direct or too nervous to say anything.


Wait till she does something that you like about her and then tell her you like her abruptly.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

Just ask her to be your GF, get to know her first though.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

One way to do it is to just subtly imply that you like her, rather than telling her directly (at least at first). Be extra nice to her, make chances to see her etc. Just slowly try to make the relationship more intimate. While you're doing this, read her signals. See if she is also showing interest in you. Once you are confident that she is interested, you can be more direct, like by asking her out on what is obviously a date. The idea behind doing it this way is to make the whole thing feel more natural and less confronting. It also saves your feelings to some extent because if she doesn't respond, you can choose not to take the next step.

My first instinct, like you, is to be fairly direct. I think this is actually a more traditional way of doing it, in that the male makes his intentions known in a romantic way. I've started to realise that in the modern world, people like things to feel more casual. It's confusing at first, but you can learn how to do it.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 30, 2012)

Show it in action instead of just telling her in words. Do something bold and unexpected for her which makes it obvious for her that you like her. 

I have done both telling and not telling and I prefer not. If you dont say it and the response is bad there is no evidence of you actually liked her. Right?


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Tease her first. Observe her reactions. If she gave some hints that she likes you, then you might tell her.


----------



## Serak (Jul 26, 2012)

Just saying it is always a little weird. "I've got a thing for you." "Cool."

I would highly recommend you do something and let the ensuing conversation go from there. A poem? Flowers? Something more personal, depending on who she is and your past? Try not to think about it as appealing to a girl you have feelings for--you're just doing something for someone you care about. What's wrong with that? _Nothing._ World needs more of it, honestly. Sure, she could make all sorts of fun of you and what-not. "You got me flowers? You little creeper." But if that happens then so what? Pretty clear she isn't worth your time. If she likes it but doesn't really like you like that? Pfffft. Oh well, did something nice for a friend. Smile and laugh it off. If that gets your foot in the door? _Gogogogogogogo._

Don't worry about being charming. You know what charming is?
Being yourself and not giving two fucks if it's silly, stupid, derpy, or anything of the sort. That self-acceptance is charming.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

So...did you tell her yet?


----------



## Charles Schwaniger (Feb 14, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> So...did you tell her yet?


I wasn't talking about a specific person, just in general.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Women expect men to be direct. Just do it, although make sure the timing is right, and make sure you're not overstating it -- and above all, don't make it awkward. Be casual like.


----------



## Cold fingers (Jul 29, 2012)

"I like you" tends to work :tongue:


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

I struggled with telling others I liked them too. I don't anymore, because I found out that it doesn't really matter when or how you say it. It really doesn't; since the way you tell someone you like them doesn't make them like you back. There is no secret spell or a certain method that will magically make someone like you back. They just do or they just don't.

I figure it like this. Suppose someone else likes me. There are two scenarios. One, I like that someone back; two, I don't. In neither case does it matter to me when or how that other person tells me he or she likes me. My feelings will remain the same regardless.

However, in case I do like that person who likes me, I really hope they reach out to me soon! So, don't hold back. Make sure others know what you feel. You can be subtle or creative or the exact opposite; just make sure you reach out.


----------



## Temur (Jun 14, 2012)

You don't.

Its just putting her on the spot, what do you expect her to say? "OMG I LIKE YOU TOO XOXOXOX"?

Just talk to her like a normal person, ask her if she wants to join in whatever activity grabbing a bite/getting a drink w.e and then just 'connect' if there's something there there's something there, both of you would know it.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

gurlcorporate said:


> for females, it would be a sexbot that's handsome, plays basketball, plays the guitar, does the cooking and cleaning, and lavishes with compliments. some of these prototypes comes with the "no-sex" option.


So basically you want The Stepford Husband sans sex? Piece of cake. And I'll include the sex switch in the back. To turn it on, all you gotta do is flip the switch.


----------

